# Agility trainers in Orange County, CA???



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I know we have some GRF agility people in the area, I have someone asking me for beginning agility classes in the Orange County area. Thank you!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't been personally but I've heard of Jump Start in Yorba Linda. 

http://www.jumpstartdogsports.com/index.html


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, Jump Start (but it's kind of pricey for a beginner ... of course if they live in Orange County it might not be as big of a deal).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I passed it along.

Are there any clubs in the area?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

sammydog said:


> Thanks! I passed it along.
> 
> Are there any clubs in the area?


I think there's a group called SCAT - South Coast Agility Team.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

